# New Mesa Amp: Triple Crown TC-50



## protest (Nov 27, 2016)

*
Synopsis:*
EL34 based amp, but can run 6l6 or 6v6. 50 watts, 3 separate EQ's in a Mark V style. Each channel has a toggle switch: Clean is normal or drive, Lo is normal or tight, Hi is normal or tight. Each channel has reverb.

Midi controllable, built in cab clone, built in load and headphone out, uncompensated line out for IRs. 


*Full Details:*

_The new 3-channel, 50-watt, EL-34 powered Triple Crown TC-50 from MESA Engineering captures the essence of Rock with the ability to inspire new genres in a way only MESA can. Emanating from the other side of MESA that spawned Rocks iconic Dual Rectifier, this new platform features a bold and unapologetic set of new circuits unlike anything else in our line.

From bubbly, sparkling clean sounds, rarely heard in this type of amp, to an amazingly tight and aggressive wall of Rock Crunch, to one of our most lyrical, harmonically rich and gain-laden high-gain channels ever, the Triple Crowns aim is to reclaim Rocks high-gain throne! Experience the new King of Rock  The Triple Crown TC-50!

Features:

Made in Petaluma, California with the worlds finest materials
All-Tube Amplifier: 2xEL-34 Power Tubes / 6x12AX7 & 1x12AT7
Preamp Tubes
50-Watt Class A/B Power Amp delivers exceptional power, punch & clarity
Bias Select Switch for use with EL-34, 6V6 or 6L6 Power Tubes
Fixed Bias for consistent, maintenance-free performance
3 Fully Independent Channels with 2 Modes:
Channel 1 (Clean) Features:
Normal or Drive Modes - Independent
Gain, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel) & Master
Controls
Channel 2 (LO Gain) Features:
Normal or Tight Modes -
Independent Gain, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel)
& Master Controls
Channel 3 (HI Gain) Features:
Normal or Tight Modes - Independent
Gain, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel) & Master
Controls
Output Level Control (over all channels)
Footswitchable Solo Level Control (over all channels)
Footswitchable, All-Tube, Long-Tank, Spring Reverb with
Independent Channel Controls (rear panel)
Footswitchable, Fully Buffered, Tube FX Loop
Built-In CabClone Cabinet Simulator and more featuring:
Closed-Back, Open-Back and Vintage Voices
Internal Amp Load & Headphone Output
Speaker On/Off & Ground Lift Switches
Uncompensated, +4db Direct Line Output (for external cab sims/IR, etc.)
MIDI Switchable/Programmable via Control Change and
Program Change messages, with 256 Preset Location (MIDI
IN, MIDI Thru/Out, MIDI Channel & Store Switches)  Controls
Channels 1, 2, 3, Reverb, FX Loop & Solo)
All Aluminum Chassis
3x3, 6 Button Footswitch (Bottom Row: Channel 1, Channel 2, Channel 3  Top Row: Reverb, FX Loop, Solo)
Slip Cover
_


----------



## JD27 (Nov 27, 2016)

protest said:


> Mesa Triple Crown.
> 
> This is either fake or an early announcement like the JP-2C.
> 
> ...



Would make sense, they haven't had a EL34 based model since the Royal Atlantic went out of production.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 27, 2016)

I didn't realize the RA series was discontinued. I guess this is meant to replace it. 

The funny thing is that the RA was meant to be a replacement to the Stiletto series. 

Mesa seems to be trying reeallly hard to get that Marshall sound.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 27, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't realize the RA series was discontinued. I guess this is meant to replace it.
> 
> The funny thing is that the RA was meant to be a replacement to the Stiletto series.
> 
> Mesa seems to be trying reeallly hard to get that Marshall sound.



Yeah, it seems like nothing sticks when they try that. Though they RA was a pretty nice sounding amp.


----------



## protest (Nov 27, 2016)

Yea, I think the Royal was underrated, but on the surface this looks like a good step up.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks really interesting on paper, so I'm curious to hear how it sounds!

The uncompensated line out means you can plug directly into an interface and use IRs right away, correct? Neat, even though that's exactly the feature I wish my Mark had, and now have to buy a reactive load to do so. haha.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like it's set up very similiarly to a Mark V or DR. I hope this is real!


----------



## vick1000 (Nov 28, 2016)

Return of the RA?


----------



## Genome (Nov 28, 2016)

protest said:


> Midi controllable, built in cab clone, built in load and headphone out, uncompensated line out for IRs.



Oh man, if this is standard from now on, if/when they bring out the Mark VI I am first in the queue. Even if the sound is negligibly different to the V.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 28, 2016)

Genome said:


> Oh man, if this is standard from now on, if/when they bring out the Mark VI I am first in the queue. Even if the sound is negligibly different to the V.



Man, if it's good, I'd be surprised if it didn't become standard across future Mesa lines. I'd imagine it'd spread to other amp brands eventually too. 

Damn, eventually every new amp NGD would have sound clips right away because it would make recording almost too easy!


----------



## rexbinary (Nov 28, 2016)

Link is no good already. Seem they noticed their mistake.


----------



## protest (Nov 28, 2016)

rexbinary said:


> Link is no good already. Seem they noticed their mistake.



Yea, no one was home over the holiday weekend and they had a bunch of increasingly angry messages waiting for them when they got back  

I really doubt that it was a fake. It was on an authorized dealer's site, design and write up seemed logical, and there was nothing outlandish about it like "300 watts!!!" or "6 channels!!" or anything.


----------



## oracles (Nov 28, 2016)

For anyone who missed the write up:

_The new 3-channel, 50-watt, EL-34 powered Triple Crown TC-50 from MESA Engineering captures the essence of Rock with the ability to inspire new genres in a way only MESA can. Emanating from the other side of MESA that spawned Rocks iconic Dual Rectifier, this new platform features a bold and unapologetic set of new circuits unlike anything else in our line.

From bubbly, sparkling clean sounds, rarely heard in this type of amp, to an amazingly tight and aggressive wall of Rock Crunch, to one of our most lyrical, harmonically rich and gain-laden high-gain channels ever, the Triple Crowns aim is to reclaim Rocks high-gain throne! Experience the new King of Rock  The Triple Crown TC-50!

Features:

Made in Petaluma, California with the worlds finest materials
All-Tube Amplifier: 2xEL-34 Power Tubes / 6x12AX7 & 1x12AT7
Preamp Tubes
50-Watt Class A/B Power Amp delivers exceptional power, punch & clarity
Bias Select Switch for use with EL-34, 6V6 or 6L6 Power Tubes
Fixed Bias for consistent, maintenance-free performance
3 Fully Independent Channels with 2 Modes:
Channel 1 (Clean) Features:
Normal or Drive Modes - Independent
Gain, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel) & Master
Controls
Channel 2 (LO Gain) Features:
Normal or Tight Modes -
Independent Gain, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel)
& Master Controls
Channel 3 (HI Gain) Features:
Normal or Tight Modes - Independent
Gain, Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence, Reverb (rear panel) & Master
Controls
Output Level Control (over all channels)
Footswitchable Solo Level Control (over all channels)
Footswitchable, All-Tube, Long-Tank, Spring Reverb with
Independent Channel Controls (rear panel)
Footswitchable, Fully Buffered, Tube FX Loop
Built-In CabClone Cabinet Simulator and more featuring:
Closed-Back, Open-Back and Vintage Voices
Internal Amp Load & Headphone Output
Speaker On/Off & Ground Lift Switches
Uncompensated, +4db Direct Line Output (for external cab sims/IR, etc.)
MIDI Switchable/Programmable via Control Change and
Program Change messages, with 256 Preset Location (MIDI
IN, MIDI Thru/Out, MIDI Channel & Store Switches)  Controls
Channels 1, 2, 3, Reverb, FX Loop & Solo)
All Aluminum Chassis
3x3, 6 Button Footswitch (Bottom Row: Channel 1, Channel 2, Channel 3  Top Row: Reverb, FX Loop, Solo)
Slip Cover
_


----------



## JD27 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dealer likely released the information before they were supposed to. No doubt it is legit though and I really want to hear some demos. I could always use more Mesa.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2016)

I did the looks, though. Looks like a Mark series meets Roadster meets Stiletto Ace.


----------



## Elric (Nov 28, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mesa seems to be trying reeallly hard to get that Marshall sound.


Aren't we all? 

Save​


----------



## chiliphil1 (Nov 28, 2016)

I've seen it for sale on line.. Can't remember where but I think it was a European site.. From everything I can gather it's real. 

From the description I have seen so far, this may just be what everyone has been waiting on. Fender clean, Marshall second channel, and all out Mesa on the third. I think it's going to be one to look into for sure.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 28, 2016)

Sometimes the list of features on Mesa Amps makes me think of this:


----------



## protest (Nov 28, 2016)

So this is now unofficially official... popped up on Mesa's site for a few minutes. Info from Oracles added to the OP.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 28, 2016)

Interesting combo of the Stiletto and Royal Atlantic. I'll have to try one out.


----------



## protest (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2016)

Okay that's probably their best Marshall-copping amp yet.

Super high-gain also sounds better than the Stiletto or the RA.

Also glad they got the clue with the built-in Cabclone. Finally able to bypass it.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yup, I like it... now just need some money, come on tax season!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Nov 28, 2016)

does anyone have a price point on it yet? Safe to assume their usual $2000-$2200 price?


----------



## protest (Nov 28, 2016)

$1799 for the head I believe


----------



## JD27 (Nov 28, 2016)

Combo is $1999, both head versions are $1799.


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 29, 2016)

Just watched the official demo clip on YouTube. Sounds amazing to me 
I'm curious what the price in EU is going to be.


----------



## Descent (Nov 29, 2016)

The amp looks great and the demo from what I've heard on other Mesa products is not fiction so it is probably close to how it will realistically sound. 

Only thing I have and that might be a deal breaker - the master volumes are on the back. Something gets knocked off while this thing is in the rack and you'll have to go diving in there with the flashlight 

The midi feature list looks fantastic but those volume knobs on the back worry me for stage work...


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 29, 2016)

Descent said:


> Only thing I have and that might be a deal breaker - the master volumes are on the back. Something gets knocked off while this thing is in the rack and you'll have to go diving in there with the flashlight



I think those knobs on the back are not master volumes but the reverb controls per channel.


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2016)

Yea those are reverb controls. The channel volumes and FX loop master are on the front.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking forward to some more clips and reviews. I'm in the market for a 50 watt EL34 Marshallish amp and it's between this and the Runt 50 for me.


----------



## chiliphil1 (Nov 29, 2016)

protest said:


> $1799 for the head I believe




Oh.. That just may be doable..


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2016)

Straightforward rock play through.


----------



## Genome (Nov 29, 2016)

Just heard the demo. It sounds amazing, has its own flavour too - wasn't expecting it to be a high gain amp, then John Browne turned up.

Hopefully it'll ship to the UK soon so I can try it out. Perhaps in the £2,000 range?


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 29, 2016)

Me likes! This sounds like a good different flavor amp than my Mark V 35 which I love! I like how the channels are laid out. Even the lo gain channel sounded brutal to me. Tempted to pull the trigger and order one! Price is reasonable as well! Good job Mesa!


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2016)

MetalThrasher said:


> Me likes! This sounds like a good different flavor amp than my Mark V 35 which I love! I like how the channels are laid out. Even the lo gain channel sounded brutal to me. Tempted to pull the trigger and order one! Price is reasonable as well! Good job Mesa!



Do you buy from Russo Music? If you do let me know if they have one in stock so I can try it before you buy it


----------



## bnzboy (Nov 29, 2016)

Very interesting. I would love to compare it with my JVM


----------



## MetalThrasher (Nov 29, 2016)

protest said:


> Do you buy from Russo Music? If you do let me know if they have one in stock so I can try it before you buy it



I'm 5 minutes from Russo but I don't think they have it in stock yet. I might just order directly from Mesa so I don't have to pay tax.


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2016)

MetalThrasher said:


> I'm 5 minutes from Russo but I don't think they have it in stock yet. I might just order directly from Mesa so I don't have to pay tax.



True. Sweetwater would also let you save on tax, and has free 2 day shipping.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like Sweetwater is taking orders for them, "Available Soon".


----------



## sloanthebone (Nov 29, 2016)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> Looks like Sweetwater is taking orders for them, "Available Soon".



I ordered one and it was in stock. They either had only 1 or they sold out very quickly.

Edit: Well Sweetwater called me and said the amp I bought was the only one they got in and they are using it for their demos for the next week. It wasn't supposed to show in stock on their website yet. So now I have to wait until Dec 21.


----------



## pylyo (Nov 29, 2016)

holycow, what's with the price?? 

http://www.bettermusic.com.au/mesa-boogie-triple-crown-tc-50-head-tc50

Sounds fantastic from those demos, I would buy one.


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2016)

pylyo said:


> holycow, what's with the price??
> 
> http://www.bettermusic.com.au/mesa-boogie-triple-crown-tc-50-head-tc50
> 
> Sounds fantastic from those demos, I would buy one.



Australia...


EDIT: Mustang GT AU Prices


----------



## NosralTserrof (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah, I want this badly. 

Now it's between this and the Archon for my high gain amp of choice...


----------



## protest (Nov 29, 2016)

Rumor is there's another, simpler amp coming up. No indication about the style of tones though.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 29, 2016)

protest said:


> Rumor is there's another, simpler amp coming up. No indication about the style of tones though.



Wonder if that would be EL34 based as well. $1799 is a really fair price on these for the amount of features though.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Nov 29, 2016)

I noticed on the back panel its only got cab inputs marked for 4 and 8 ohm. Does that mean you couldn't run a 16 ohm cab?

No signal level knob for the loop either.

Just observations.


----------



## JD27 (Nov 29, 2016)

MetalHead40 said:


> I noticed on the back panel its only got cab inputs marked for 4 and 8 ohm. Does that mean you couldn't run a 16 ohm cab?
> 
> No signal level knob for the loop either.
> 
> Just observations.



You can run it with a 16 ohm cab. 8 ohm amp into 16 ohm cab is safe, running a 16 ohm amp into 8 ohm cab is not safe. 

This is good information on the topic from Mesa.

http://www.mesaboogie.com/media/Amplitudes/2013/June/Speaker%20Impedance%20Matching%20and%20Hookup.pdf


----------



## MetalHead40 (Nov 29, 2016)

JD27 said:


> You can run it with a 16 ohm cab. 8 ohm amp into 16 ohm cab is safe, running a 16 ohm amp into 8 ohm cab is not safe.
> 
> This is good information on the topic from Mesa.
> 
> http://www.mesaboogie.com/media/Amplitudes/2013/June/Speaker%20Impedance%20Matching%20and%20Hookup.pdf



Thanks That's good info.

It's coming back to me now after looking at that Mesa link. I remember now talking with the guy who built my 2x12 years ago, and he said I could run 
on an 8 ohm setting on the amp into this 16 ohm cab safely and essentially I'd lose a bit in tone if I remember correctly. Never did because the amp I had at the time had 4-8-16 ohm outs.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Nov 30, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Wonder if that would be EL34 based as well. $1799 is a really fair price on these for the amount of features though.



I agree, I was pretty surprised by the price. Expected it to be significantly more than the Mark V:35


----------



## Edika (Nov 30, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> Just watched the official demo clip on YouTube. Sounds amazing to me
> I'm curious what the price in EU is going to be.



With Mesa and most US products it's usually the MSRP changing the dollar sign to Euro or Pound. Might not be but that's usually the case.

I got the email from Mesa and saw the title I read Triple Clown instead of Triple Crown and thought that it was really weird branding choice for a new amp model. Then I reread the title and the description and thought that makes more sense.

In any case it sounds great and I'll enjoy hearing clips from other people when they get them :'(.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2016)

^Thsts what bugera's gonna call their clone in a few years.


----------



## inaudio (Nov 30, 2016)

Edika said:


> I got the email from Mesa and saw the title I read Triple Clown instead of Triple Crown...





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Thsts what bugera's gonna call their clone in a few years.


Smashed the imaginary like button for both of you. I laughed so hard when I read these comments.


----------



## pylyo (Nov 30, 2016)

where is like button?!?


----------



## lewis (Nov 30, 2016)

sorry if answered already but can it do the line out for IRs at the same time as running into a cab?

Like how you can have a different sound for FOH going direct to what you hear on stage with a real, unmic'd Cab sound just for the band and monitoring


----------



## lewis (Nov 30, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Thsts what bugera's gonna call their clone in a few years.



f*cking LOLOLOL.....


----------



## Genome (Nov 30, 2016)

lewis said:


> sorry if answered already but can it do the line out for IRs at the same time as running into a cab?
> 
> Like how you can have a different sound for FOH going direct to what you hear on stage with a real, unmic'd Cab sound just for the band and monitoring



Yeah, you can. Just run into a cab as normal and take the uncompensated line out into whatever you use for IRs, and make sure the Speaker switch is flipped to On.


----------



## narad (Nov 30, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Thsts what bugera's gonna call their clone in a few years.


----------



## Edika (Nov 30, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Thsts what bugera's gonna call their clone in a few years.


----------



## protest (Nov 30, 2016)

Description from the manual:



> Its got the Cleans of a MARK amp in Channel 1, the Classic Rock Crunch and beyond in Channel 2, and in Channel 3, the most gain of any MESA to date with Dual Rectifier-esque top-end, but a higher EL34 harmonic spread and higher, tighter Bass response blended with a MARK amps soaring, vocal sustain and effortless, inviting feel. And all this versatility is delivered with an immediacy of attack and gut-punch midrange all its own in our line.


----------



## prlgmnr (Nov 30, 2016)

£2450 for the British market by the looks of things.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 30, 2016)

Sounds like a 5153 50w killer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Sounds like a 5153 50w killer



They're two completely different amps in two different price ranges, so I really doubt it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 30, 2016)

Seems like a logical upgrade for me! Great features.


----------



## protest (Nov 30, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're two completely different amps in two different price ranges, so I really doubt it.



I don't think that they're completely different. They're definitely different, but similar enough that they can be used for the same purpose. The price difference though is undeniable. They're only really comparable to someone who has the budget for the Mesa is debating whether or not the 5153 would be a viable cheaper option, or owns the EVH and is wondering if the Mesa is a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## protest (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 2, 2016)

Edika said:


> With Mesa and most US products it's usually the MSRP changing the dollar sign to Euro or Pound. Might not be but that's usually the case.
> 
> I got the email from Mesa and saw the title I read Triple Clown instead of Triple Crown and thought that it was really weird branding choice for a new amp model. Then I reread the title and the description and thought that makes more sense.
> 
> In any case it sounds great and I'll enjoy hearing clips from other people when they get them :'(.



saw it for EUR 2690,-


----------



## protest (Dec 6, 2016)

Fluff demo:






And a brief review from someone who has owned more amps than most of us have played through:



> It is a crunch channel. But is not voiced like a Plexi or 800. With the tight switch on I could get it closer to that sound. But it is more saturated and compressed like many Mesa amps. Ît is darker ..... I see the plexi as a fairly bright amp. You could get similar.... But tyhe feel and tone was always different. You could get a modified English crunch sound no problem.
> 
> I have a 74 50 watt JMP and a THD Plexi here. I have owned several 800 and JMP. Grew up on these amps and long lost count of how many I have played on.
> 
> ...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2016)

^ the location the review above came from 

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/in...ple-crown-tc-50.1768352/page-22#post-23103103
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/in...ple-crown-tc-50.1768352/page-22#post-23103011


----------



## icipher (Dec 6, 2016)

I am interested in this amp but I am a little concerned about the wattage. I've owned quite a few high gain heads that have 50/100 or 60/120 wattage options. I always prefer the higher watt option when playing with the band as I find it really makes the amp sound bigger and more present in the mix.


----------



## protest (Dec 6, 2016)

technomancer said:


> ^ the location the review above came from
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/in...ple-crown-tc-50.1768352/page-22#post-23103103
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/in...ple-crown-tc-50.1768352/page-22#post-23103011



I wasn't sure if I was allowed to link to other gear forums


----------



## technomancer (Dec 6, 2016)

protest said:


> I wasn't sure if I was allowed to link to other gear forums



Oh heck yeah, as long as you're not promoting inter-forum drama it's all good. The only thing we don't want is some of the group feuding that seems to go on around the net. Sharing / linking information is fine.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 6, 2016)

These reviews and demos are not helping my GAS for one.


----------



## icipher (Dec 6, 2016)

Welp..... I just bought this amp. Should be here end of week. Hope 50 watts is good enough for a full bore live metal band.


----------



## lewis (Dec 6, 2016)

the Line out for 3rd party IRs is a siiiick feature. So handy for Live AND studio work. 

Im at the stage now where I just cannot be bothered to have cabs and mics anywhere on stage or for recording.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 6, 2016)

icipher said:


> Welp..... I just bought this amp. Should be here end of week. Hope 50 watts is good enough for a full bore live metal band.



Call Mesa and ask them if the PT can handle the current draw for 6550/KT88.

or try theses animals...

http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6L6-5881-Tube-Types/Tung-Sol-7581A


----------



## eightsixboy (Dec 6, 2016)

protest said:


> Australia...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mustang GT AU Prices




Its total BS, I was very keen on this amp until I saw the price over here. 


Hopefully they drop to about 3k next year, I can't see anyone paying 4k for one.


----------



## icipher (Dec 7, 2016)

wakjob said:


> Call Mesa and ask them if the PT can handle the current draw for 6550/KT88.
> 
> or try theses animals...
> 
> http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/6L6-5881-Tube-Types/Tung-Sol-7581A



I spoke to them and they assured me this is a very loud amp. I asked if it would hang with a triple rectifier in a band environment and he said absolutely yes and that the TC-50's perceived loudness is very high.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't want to want this amp as badly as I do. It hits almost none of my current tonal needs, but it just seems so awesome


----------



## icipher (Dec 7, 2016)

Dabo Fett said:


> I don't want to want this amp as badly as I do. It hits almost none of my current tonal needs, but it just seems so awesome



What music are you playing that this amp wouldn't be fitting for?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 7, 2016)

icipher said:


> I spoke to them and they assured me this is a very loud amp. I asked if it would hang with a triple rectifier in a band environment and he said absolutely yes and that the TC-50's perceived loudness is very high.



Sounds like the .50 Caliber Plus I have. That thing is crazy loud for it's size.  CoC never had any problem mixing that and a Dual Rectifier together.


----------



## protest (Dec 7, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Sounds like the .50 Caliber Plus I have. That thing is crazy loud for it's size.  CoC never had any problem mixing that and a Dual Rectifier together.



Actually sounds like it might work pretty well for CoC/Down type stuff.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 7, 2016)

Not much going on over there yet, but there is now a subforum dedicated to the TC-50 over on The Boogie Board. Also some interesting discussion in this thread, including tube layout: http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=72776


----------



## protest (Dec 7, 2016)

tedtan said:


> Not much going on over there yet, but there is now a subforum dedicated to the TC-50 over on The Boogie Board. Also some interesting discussion in this thread, including tube layout: http://forum.grailtone.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=72776



I think that might be the first time they've done two preamp tubes for the clean channel only. They'be done two separate V1's before, but I don't know of two separate V1's and V2's.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 7, 2016)

bnzboy said:


> Very interesting. I would love to compare it with my JVM



I was just thinking this. I'd love to compare it to the beast that is the JVM.






technomancer said:


> Oh heck yeah, as long as you're not promoting inter-forum drama it's all good. The only thing we don't want is some of the group feuding that seems to go on around the net. Sharing / linking information is fine.




Thanks, technomancer. I've always wondered this myself.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 8, 2016)

protest said:


> I think that might be the first time they've done two preamp tubes for the clean channel only. They'be done two separate V1's before, but I don't know of two separate V1's and V2's.



Yeah, that's an unusual layout and caught my attention when I saw it, too.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 9, 2016)

Just got mine in the post this morning. Going to do an extensive review of this amp through Mics (ribbon/57 combo) with the two notes Torpedo studio on 6/7/8 string guitars in clean/Rock/metal/lead sounds with and without pedals.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Dec 9, 2016)

Report back soon!


----------



## JD27 (Dec 9, 2016)

Made some quick moves and just placed my order with my Sweetwater Rep for the standard head version. Should ship out tomorrow, can't wait to try this thing out!


----------



## PBGas (Dec 9, 2016)

John_Strychnine said:


> Just got mine in the post this morning. Going to do an extensive review of this amp through Mics (ribbon/57 combo) with the two notes Torpedo studio on 6/7/8 string guitars in clean/Rock/metal/lead sounds with and without pedals.



Looking forward to hearing how this works out for your! Great looking rack setup! 

As I said on another forum, the one thing I really like about Mesa is that they announce a product and they quickly have supply of it available for sale. No waiting list or hype BS like a few other well-known companies regularly partake in. 

Hope this works out well!


----------



## JD27 (Dec 13, 2016)

Quick first impressions after an hour with it today. Channel 3 is a beast... Sounds like my Single Rectifier and Mark V had a baby. Didn't feel like I needed to boost it with an OD at all. Still has really good note definition even with a lot of gain. Channel 2 also has a good amount of gain, seems pretty versatile overall though. Like a darker voiced modded Marshall thing going on. Channel 1 has nice cleans, not as nice as my Mark V, but still good. The switch can add a good amount of dirt too, which is kind of cool. Overall it definitely has its own sound compared to the Rectifier and Mark lines, which is good because now I don't feel bad about having all 3.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Dec 13, 2016)

The biggest question I have is how does it feel to play? I like a squishier compressedish feeling on the high strings (ala marshallish). I love my Rectoverb but on some settings it can feel really stiff. Been looking at the TC-50 as an alternative for that.


----------



## starbelly (Dec 14, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Quick first impressions after an hour with it today. Channel 3 is a beast... Sounds like my Single Rectifier and Mark V had a baby. Didn't feel like I needed to boost it with an OD at all. Still has really good note definition even with a lot of gain. Channel 2 also has a good amount of gain, seems pretty versatile overall though. Like a darker voiced modded Marshall thing going on. Channel 1 has nice cleans, not as nice as my Mark V, but still good. The switch can add a good amount of dirt too, which is kind of cool. Overall it definitely has its own sound compared to the Rectifier and Mark lines, which is good because now I don't feel bad about having all 3.



Nice! Are you still rolling with the EL34s? How much low-end does the amp have (i.e. can it punch you in the gut like a recto)? Can this be used as an all-out metal amp?


----------



## Descent (Dec 14, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Overall it definitely has its own sound compared to the Rectifier and Mark lines, which is good because now I don't feel bad about having all 3.


 
Getting very jealousy there 

I'm saving for Mark V but am kinda torn between that and the TC now. At least I have my Mesa Mini so it is not completely a Mesa-free existence.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 14, 2016)

Really taking a long look at this. I need a versatile amp for the punk band I play in.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 14, 2016)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> The biggest question I have is how does it feel to play? I like a squishier compressedish feeling on the high strings (ala marshallish). I love my Rectoverb but on some settings it can feel really stiff. Been looking at the TC-50 as an alternative for that.



I think I know what you mean. I'd say it is a more liquidy feel, like the Mark. The feel is very dependent on whether you have the drive/tight switch engaged or not.



starbelly said:


> Nice! Are you still rolling with the EL34s? How much low-end does the amp have (i.e. can it punch you in the gut like a recto)? Can this be used as an all-out metal amp?



Yup, still got EL34's, I do have a set of Mesa 6L6s that I may swap at some point to just to try it out. Yes, it has plenty of low end, though it is a more tight and controlled low end compared to the recto, at least with tight switch engaged. Which again changes the feel of the amp. The Lo channel has 3 gain stages and full maxed out has enough to handle most metal needs. Hi channel has 4 gain stages and gets crazy saturated, more than enough. 



Descent said:


> Getting very jealousy there
> 
> I'm saving for Mark V but am kinda torn between that and the TC now. At least I have my Mesa Mini so it is not completely a Mesa-free existence.



Mesa's have taken over my guitar room. I don't think you would be disappointed by either. The Mark V is the ultimate in verstaility, I think. It can be intimidating though, because there are so many options on each channel to choose from and you need to understand the importance of how each interacts with the other. Though the TC also seems to be pretty versatile from what I have experienced so far. I mean the clean channel with drive engaged actually gets pretty crunchy. You are really getting 2 voicings per channel with the switching. That and the gain staging that is actually usable, unlike say my 5153 on the red channel, which is pretty much is useless after being turned a quarter of the way up.


----------



## Descent (Dec 14, 2016)

The Rackmount option of TC-50 might sway me that way although the Mark V might also have it?


----------



## JD27 (Dec 14, 2016)

Descent said:


> The Rackmount option of TC-50 might sway me that way although the Mark V might also have it?



Not that I have ever seen. The panel is too wide to fit the rackmount chasis kits they use.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 14, 2016)

Descent said:


> The Rackmount option of TC-50 might sway me that way although the Mark V might also have it?


Mark V does not, however the Mark V 35 and JP-2C do.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 16, 2016)

Non metal demo.


----------



## Genome (Dec 20, 2016)

New demo from John Browne.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's with the Triple Crown Miced up:

Clean Channel:



Channel 3 Rhythm, Channel 2 lead


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 20, 2016)

I need this in my life.


----------



## lewis (Dec 20, 2016)

oh man that clean channel with the Taurus pedals for the Milton cleans, sounds beautiful!!


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 20, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Quick first impressions after an hour with it today. Channel 3 is a beast... Sounds like my Single Rectifier and Mark V had a baby. Didn't feel like I needed to boost it with an OD at all. Still has really good note definition even with a lot of gain. Channel 2 also has a good amount of gain, seems pretty versatile overall though. Like a darker voiced modded Marshall thing going on. Channel 1 has nice cleans, not as nice as my Mark V, but still good. The switch can add a good amount of dirt too, which is kind of cool. Overall it definitely has its own sound compared to the Rectifier and Mark lines, which is good because now I don't feel bad about having all 3.




OMG, you had to go and post this GAS inducing quick review. As if my wallet needed to be lightened anymore right now, but I guess it's only money


----------



## JD27 (Dec 20, 2016)

drgordonfreeman said:


> OMG, you had to go and post this GAS inducing quick review. As if my wallet needed to be lightened anymore right now, but I guess it's only money



Well the good news is it's cheaper than the Mark V you just bought.


----------



## bnzboy (Dec 21, 2016)

I just tried the combo version at a local music store and it kicked ass. channel 2 was my favourite. I'd dare say this is the only Mesa amp I ever tried that sounded killer with all knobs at 12 o' clock. You can tweak it away but you still get pretty good tones from there. The amp does have a ridiculous amount of gain though I felt like I did not need to turn the gain knob over 1 o'clock. The tight feature is very cool and I felt like I'd rather have it engaged all the time. The amp is still quite low-mid heavy though so it still feels more like a mesa amp than say a marshall amp (obviously..). I might get my self this amp after the tax return.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 21, 2016)

It's definitely easy to dial in a good setting on these.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 22, 2016)

Thats good to hear. I struggled with a Mark V for 2 years before giving up on it. The ability to adjust your tone on the fly easily is a huge plus for me.


----------



## syxx (Feb 24, 2017)

So I got this guy today. I'm really not 100% sure what I think about it. I think it covers a lot of sonic ground. It definitely has some mids going on. I guess I was thinking it would be just a tad deeper/darker sounding? Maybe its the EL34s. The clean channel is awesome. The feature set is pretty godlike. I need to play around with it more and some of what I'm hearing may be the room I'm in. Has anyone tried 6L6's in one of these?


----------



## JD27 (Feb 25, 2017)

syxx said:


> So I got this guy today. I'm really not 100% sure what I think about it. I think it covers a lot of sonic ground. It definitely has some mids going on. I guess I was thinking it would be just a tad deeper/darker sounding? Maybe its the EL34s. The clean channel is awesome. The feature set is pretty godlike. I need to play around with it more and some of what I'm hearing may be the room I'm in. Has anyone tried 6L6's in one of these?



Not yet, been happy with th EL34s as is. But, I have been meaning to pull the new 6L6 pair out of my .50 Cal + and give them a go in the TC-50.


----------



## MIL8 (Feb 25, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Not yet, been happy with th EL34s as is. But, I have been meaning to pull the new 6L6 pair out of my .50 Cal + and give them a go in the TC-50.



How do you like it compared to the .50 Cal? I have one for my high gain needs but the Triple Crown really has me interested.


----------



## JD27 (Feb 25, 2017)

MIL8 said:


> How do you like it compared to the .50 Cal? I have one for my high gain needs but the Triple Crown really has me interested.



I like my .50 Cal and it works great for those COC type tones, but the TC-50 is much more well rounded. The .50 Cal is more less a tweaked Mark III, TC-50 blends the parts of the Mark and Rectifier into something new. I've been enjoying mine quite a bit. Definitely suited for modern metal tones more than the .50 Cal.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Feb 25, 2017)

This is the first demo that really makes me consider one.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 26, 2017)

Nitrobattery said:


> This is the first demo that really makes me consider one.



That is indeed a great sounding demo!


----------



## MIL8 (Feb 26, 2017)

That is a nice demo. I've yet to hear anyone do super clean like a Fender amp yet. If it could do that this amp could in theory replace all my amps, but the clean tones from my 74 Vibrolux Reverb are darn hard to beat.


----------



## protest (Feb 26, 2017)

MIL8 said:


> That is a nice demo. I've yet to hear anyone do super clean like a Fender amp yet. If it could do that this amp could in theory replace all my amps, but the clean tones from my 74 Vibrolux Reverb are darn hard to beat.



Probably would want to drop 6l6's in for that. That would change Ch2/3, though. Probably a bigger impact on Ch2. 

I think it'd be cool to see them RoadKing this and give it 100 watts, 2 6l6 and 2 el34. Run them together for 100 watts or pick the tube pairs for each channel and run it at 50 watts. Ch1 6l6, Ch 2 el34, Ch3 both.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Mar 1, 2017)

MIL8 said:


> That is a nice demo. I've yet to hear anyone do super clean like a Fender amp yet. If it could do that this amp could in theory replace all my amps, but the clean tones from my 74 Vibrolux Reverb are darn hard to beat.



This is whats holding me back. I was super impressed with channel 3, didn't get much of a chance to play with channel 2. But channel 1 just didn't hold up to my lonestar imo, it wasn't bad by any means just wasn't amazing. Still a killer versatile amp though, may still get one at some point


----------



## JD27 (Mar 1, 2017)

Ben Pinkus said:


> This is whats holding me back. I was super impressed with channel 3, didn't get much of a chance to play with channel 2. But channel 1 just didn't hold up to my lonestar imo, it wasn't bad by any means just wasn't amazing. Still a killer versatile amp though, may still get one at some point



Is anything going to hold up to the Lonestar?


----------



## tedtan (Mar 1, 2017)

The Road King II will, but it won't give you quite the same gain sounds as the TC.


----------



## eightsixboy (Mar 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBmU32tvw7c


Just me or does the amp sound very "fluffy" and undefined?


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Mar 3, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Is anything going to hold up to the Lonestar?


 This is true 

I played through a Suhr Bella the other day which may have been better for cleans (although no 2nd channel so Lonestar still wins!)


----------



## sloanthebone (Mar 7, 2017)

The TC50 has been one of my favorite amps that I have owned! Love the red channel.


----------



## Voron (Apr 4, 2017)

Tried TC-50 and shoot a small vids with all channels, maybe it can help someone to take decision on this head.



Personally I loved this amp very much. For me it's something between Mark end Recto series. And MIDI is what I was waiting for a long time from Mesa


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2017)

I can hear that Mark-esque midrange. And it sounds like it has the sag, thickness, and low end of a Recto.


----------



## Voron (Apr 4, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can hear that Mark-esque midrange. And it sounds like it has the sag, thickness, and low end of a Recto.



Exactly!!!!! That's I loved in this head!!!


----------



## JD27 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yup, has the parts I like from both, not surprisingly I end up playing it over my other two most days.


----------



## Voron (May 22, 2020)

Did some test with my TC-50 after a several month of use. Still think this is the best Mesa Head hands down...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 22, 2020)

Has anyone compared these with the old Stiletto series amps? ALWAYS wanted to try a Stiletto after Devy gushed about them back in the mid-2000s. And for me, Alien continues to be one of the pinnacle Mesa tones.


----------



## viifox (May 22, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And it sounds like it has the sag, thickness, and low end of a Recto.



Not even remotely close. I A/B'd my recto and tc-50, and the recto has way more bottom end and sag, even with the TC having 6L6's. It's a night and day difference.

I actually ended up getting rid of the TC-50 for a TC-100, because the low end just wasn't enough for me. The TC100 is still nothing like a recto, imo.

Hell, the MT15 has more low end than the TC50!


----------



## JD27 (May 23, 2020)

I miss mine, one of my favorite amps ever. Definitely going to need to get another one some day.


----------



## protest (May 23, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Has anyone compared these with the old Stiletto series amps? ALWAYS wanted to try a Stiletto after Devy gushed about them back in the mid-2000s. And for me, Alien continues to be one of the pinnacle Mesa tones.



I think it's more like a Royal Atlantic with a presence control and the tight modes than aSa I only played a Stiletto once though. The clean and crunch were really good.


----------



## rokket2005 (May 23, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Has anyone compared these with the old Stiletto series amps? ALWAYS wanted to try a Stiletto after Devy gushed about them back in the mid-2000s. And for me, Alien continues to be one of the pinnacle Mesa tones.



Alien is a 5150. He didn't switch to Mesas until Synchestra.


----------



## viifox (May 23, 2020)

JD27 said:


> I miss mine, one of my favorite amps ever. Definitely going to need to get another one some day.


It really is an amazing amp! One of the best crunch tones I've ever heard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2020)

rokket2005 said:


> Alien is a 5150. He didn't switch to Mesas until Synchestra.



I was wrong about the Stiletto apparently.  But in an interview he apparently started using Rectos on Alien. 

I really need to get a 5150 again.


----------



## GoldDragon (May 23, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can hear that Mark-esque midrange. And it sounds like it has the sag, thickness, and low end of a Recto.



It sounds like a Mark without a graphic eq.

I suspect this is what a mark sounds like when you don't use the standard "V" eq curve. More mids.


----------



## MESA Boogie (May 23, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> It sounds like a Mark without a graphic eq.
> 
> I suspect this is what a mark sounds like when you don't use the standard "V" eq curve. More mids.



It doesn't sound or FEEL like a Mark Series amp....nor a Recto. Its got a sprinkling of each, but its really its own thing.


----------



## GoldDragon (May 23, 2020)

MESA Boogie said:


> It doesn't sound or FEEL like a Mark Series amp....nor a Recto. Its got a sprinkling of each, but its really its own thing.



Yet no one would mistake it for anything other than a Mesa.


----------



## MESA Boogie (May 23, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> Yet no one would mistake it for anything other than a Mesa.



Hard to say. Its super versatile - I like to use the example of 3 of the artists I work with using it - Tom Johnston from the Doobie Bros, Andy Timmons, and Pat Sheridan from Fit for an Autopsy....classic rock to just about everything to modern metal, and much more!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 23, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> It sounds like a Mark without a graphic eq.
> 
> I suspect this is what a mark sounds like when you don't use the standard "V" eq curve. More mids.



I had a Mark IV and Mark III, and without the EQ the Mark IV was pretty meh, and the Mark III was unusable. This amp sounds SO much better than an EQ-less Mark judging by youtube demos.


----------



## GoldDragon (May 23, 2020)

MESA Boogie said:


> Hard to say. Its super versatile - I like to use the example of 3 of the artists I work with using it - Tom Johnston from the Doobie Bros, Andy Timmons, and Pat Sheridan from Fit for an Autopsy....classic rock to just about everything to modern metal, and much more!



I'm not arguing, but to my ears something about it sounds distinctly Mesa, from the videos. And thats not a bad thing. But I haven't played one.


----------



## MESA Boogie (May 23, 2020)

GoldDragon said:


> I'm not arguing, but to my ears something about it sounds distinctly Mesa, from the videos. And thats not a bad thing. But I haven't played one.


Oh no, not a bad thing at all!!!


----------



## viifox (May 23, 2020)

MESA Boogie said:


> It doesn't sound or FEEL like a Mark Series amp....nor a Recto. Its got a sprinkling of each, but its really its own thing.


Exactly this.


----------



## DC23 (May 24, 2020)

Just wanted to chime in as I have in the past owned a Stiletto Ace 1x12 and a TC-50 1x12 so can share my experience a little bit. For the record, I've also owned a Mark IV, Mark V, Roadster, 2ch Triple Rec and 3ch Triple Rec! I consider the TC to be more of a cross between a Mark and a Stiletto. The only time I could hear a similarity with a Rec was if I dimed the presence and treble then you could get that 'fizz' going. It still never had the sag that I would associate with a Rec, however, the gain (especially on the 'tight' mode) could easily keep up with a Rec. The gain structure is more like the focused Mark type, versus the 'wall of sound' gain I associate with Rectifiers. So much gain on tap. I actually typically used the blue (2nd) channel on tight more for my main modern metal sound. The red channel I used as an alternate solo voice.

I did just sell it, sadly. BUT only because I found the weight and size of the combo to be a bit cumbersome for my current needs. I'd love to see Mesa give the TC a mini treatment like the rectoverb, mark, and rectifier have received!! Just remove the cab clone haha and throw it in a 1x10 combo.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 24, 2020)

Would love to hear this against a Friedman BE with 80s metal stuff.


----------

